# emménager / déménager



## leonv07

Bonjour,

Je voudrais que vous m'expliquiez la différence (s'il y en a) entre le verbe déménager et le verbe emménager et, si du coup vous pouvez me donner des exemples ce serait génial. 

Merci bien,

Leonel


----------



## swamp

Déménager : c'est quitter ton lieu de résidence actuelle.
Emménager, c'est habiter dans une nouvelle résidence.

Tu déménages de ton appartement pour emménager dans un nouvel appartement.


----------



## cat06

Bonjour, 
Et bien tu déménages de ton logement pour aller vivre dans un autre logement et là donc tu emménages dans ton nouveau logement!
Ais-je été assez clair?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Emménager s'utilise pour l'action d'entrer dans le lieu d'arrivée d'un déménagement (où l'on va résider, habiter, travailler.)
Déménager est plus général, c'est l'action de quitter un lieu vers un autre.

Ex. j'emménage demain dans ma nouvelle maison. 
Quand emménagez-vous? Dès que les travaux seront terminés.

Je déménage de Pau à Paris. 
Je déménage de mon appartement en ville vers une maison à la campagne (donc j'emménage dans la maison).


----------



## RaZias

Bonjour tout le monde.

Quelle est la difference entre  [emménager] et [déménager] ?


----------



## itka

J'emménage = je m'installe dans un appartement
Je déménage = je quitte un appartement


----------



## Desmotsàlapage

Bonjour à vous,

Je pinaille, mais emménager consiste à s'installer dans un logement (pas seulement dans un appartement), et déménager consiste à quitter un logement.


----------



## itka

Ben oui, tu pinailles !  Ce n'était qu'un exemple.


----------



## luklamainfroide

Bonjour à tous,
C'est en voulant expliquer à ma fille de 7 ans la différence entre "déménager" et "emménager" que j'ai remarqué que je n'avais pas le même point de vue que ma tendre épouse.
Si nous sommes d'accord sur le fait que "emménager" consiste à s'installer dans un nouveau logement, nous divergeons sur "déménager".
Pour ma part je suis persuadé que "déménager" caractérise uniquement l'action de transporter ces effets personnels d'un logement vers un autre et qu'il n'existe pas de verbe construit sur "ménage" pour signifier le fait de quitter un logement.
Elle m'assure que quitter un logement c'est "déménager".
- Soit, il est clair qu'il faut bien "déménager" si l'on veut quitter un appartement, à moins de n'aller nulle part -
Mais je soutiens mordicus que le "déménagement" est une conséquence et non une cause.
Suis-je clair ?
Il ne s'agit pas de savoir qui a tort ou raison.
J'aimerais juste connaître votre avis sur la question.
D'avance merci.


----------



## Seeda

Bonjour, je pense que vous avez tous les deux raison. Les deux premières définitions données par Reverso sont celles que toi et ta femme semblez chacun avoir 
Pour moi, c'est les deux en même temps. Si je dis que mes voisins ont _déménagé_, c'est tout simplement qu'ils sont partis et qu'ils ont pris leurs affaires. Si justement ils les avaient laissées, j'aurais un autre verbe qui me viendrait en tête.
Il y a peut-être aussi un désaccord entre les usages transitif et intransitif de ce verbe.


----------



## xmarabout

Pour moi, déménager se dit dans les deux cas: 
- partir d'un endroit
- déplacer les biens d'un endroit à un autre

Mais j'ajouterai, comme Seeda, que la première acception implique que je dois prendre mes affaires en partant (et donc que le second sens est implicitement compris).


----------



## luklamainfroide

Merci pour vos messages.
Pourquoi, après tout, voulais-je que "déménager" n'est qu'un seul sens ?
Et encore, là-dessus je n'ai pas de revendications particulières.
Je me disais simplement qu'il était illogique que "rentrer dans un logement" ait son terme propre (emménager) alors que "quitter un logement" doive partager.
Si j'en avais le pouvoir j'inventerais "exménager" rien que pour ça.
Imaginez la situation :
J'envisage d'exménager, je me prépare donc à déménager de sorte à emménager un nouvel appartement.

Et alors oui, je suis d'accord, "déménager" implique que l'on quitte l'ancien logement avec ses biens, ou sinon ce n'est plus un déménagement.
Notez que l'on peut très bien "emménager" sans pour autant "déménager".
Mais là, c'est moi qui "déménage"


----------



## JeanDeSponde

En pratique, l'usage de _déménager_ distingue bien les deux cas !
Transitif : déplacer des biens. _Mes copains m'ont aidé à déménager mon appartement.
_Intransitif : changer d'habitation. _Je déménage pour aller en Isère_


----------



## luklamainfroide

Merci à toi également.
Tel que le préconisait Seeda, il faut bien distinguer l'usage transitif et l'usage intransitif du verbe.


----------



## TitTornade

JeanDeSponde said:


> En pratique, l'usage de _déménager_ distingue bien les deux cas !
> Transitif : déplacer des biens. _Mes copains m'ont aidé à déménager mon appartement._
> Intransitif : changer d'habitation. _Je déménage pour aller en Isère_


 
Bonjour,
Pourtant, si je dis à mes amis :
"c'est demain que je déménage, n'oubliez pas de venir m'aider !"
Je dis ça pour signifier que je *déplace mes biens *et que j'attends un coup de main... pourtant c'est *intransitif* !  

D'ailleurs je vais finir mes cartons... car je *déménage* des meubles d'une pièce à une autre pour des travaux... et je n'emménage nulle part... et je ne quitte pas mon appartement...


----------



## Moon Palace

TitTornade said:


> Bonjour,
> Pourtant, si je dis à mes amis :
> "c'est demain que je déménage, n'oubliez pas de venir m'aider !"
> Je dis ça pour signifier que je *déplace mes biens *et que j'attends un coup de main... pourtant c'est *intransitif* !
> 
> D'ailleurs je vais finir mes cartons... car je *déménage* des meubles d'une pièce à une autre pour des travaux... et je n'emménage nulle part... et je ne quitte pas mon appartement...



En fait, lorsqu'il est intransitif, _déménager _ne signifie pas exactement _partir, _mais _changer d'habitation. _(l'idée de partir est induite, tout comme l'idée de transporter des biens d'une maison à une autre)
Par contre, on ne peut pas dire qu'on _déménage des meubles d'une pièce à une autre, _probablement à cause de la racine_ ménage_, qui implique qu'on change de maison. 


> déménager
> v. tr. et v. intr.
> ·v. tr. Transporter (des meubles, des objets) d’une maison dans une autre. Déménager une armoire. Déménager tous ses tableaux. / Par ext. Déménager un appartement.
> ·v. intr. [aux. avoir et être.]
> 1. Changer d’habitation. Il déménagera bientôt.
> 2. Fig. et fam. Tenir des propos insensés. Le vieux déménage.
> © Hachette Livre, 1998


----------



## TitTornade

Moon Palace said:


> Par contre, on ne peut pas dire qu'on _déménage des meubles d'une pièce à une autre, _probablement à cause de la racine_ ménage_, qui implique qu'on change de maison.


 
En fait, si, on peut le dire... puisque je le dis... 

Et aussi parce que le CNTRL dit qu'on peut le dire (déménager un meuble = changer un meuble de place _ou_ vider ce meuble de ce qu'il contient, selon lui  )


----------



## ride7359

Si j'ose continuer...

Si une femme commence un nouvel emploi à New York, par exemple, où elle a loué un petit studiio, mais elle n'a pas encore vendu son appartement à Boston où restent ses affaires, a-t-elle déménagé?  Elle n'a pas l'intention de revenir à Boston, mais elle n'a pas eu le temps de tout arranger.  

Ma question concerne la personne plutôt que ses affaires.


----------



## CapnPrep

Dans ce cas je pense qu'on peut dire soit qu'elle a l'intention de déménager, qu'elle va déménager (et tout le monde comprendra qu'on fait référence à l'action de prendre ses affaires et de quitter l'appartement de Boston), soit qu'elle est déjà en train de déménager (et tout le monde comprendra que cela veut dire « changer d'appartement »).


----------



## parisaram

ride7359 said:


> Si j'ose continuer...
> 
> Si une femme commence un nouvel emploi à New York, par exemple, où elle a loué un petit studiio, mais elle n'a pas encore vendu son appartement à Boston où restent ses affaires, a-t-elle déménagé?  Elle n'a pas l'intention de revenir à Boston, mais elle n'a pas eu le temps de tout arranger.
> 
> Ma question concerne la personne plutôt que ses affaires.



A partir du moment où elle commence à vivre à New York et que c'est définitif, je pense qu'on peut dire qu'elle a déménagé. Pour moi, c'est le changement de résidence principale qui est le plus important, le fait qu'elle passe désormais ses nuits dans un nouvel appartement.

Peu importe que ses affaires soient encore dans l'ancien appartement. Mais si elle va transférer ses affaires rapidement, elle peut, comme le dit CapnPrep, dire : "Je suis en train de déménager".


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Dans _déménager / emménager_ il y a "ménage" = "Ensemble des meubles, des objets nécessaires à la vie domestique".
Elle n'a peut-être pas _déménagé _de Boston, puisque ses anciens meubles sont toujours à Boston, mais elle a clairement _emménagé_ à New-York.

Je crois que nous (Français) manquons d'un équivalent strict de _relocated._


----------

